# Disgusting result in failed recall



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I have been able to brag about Ky having 100% recall in EVERY situation. I've been able to call her off squirrels, deer, the cat, anything. I've even been able to have her come back MID chase. 

I am very proud of her for this (and yes, a pat on my back too!)

Last night she failed me in the MOST disgusting way ever. It was humiliating for me, but a VERY proud moment for her. 

I was scooping out the cat's litterbox and the phone rang. Seriously, what WAS I thinking to not call her out of the room with me, and I didn't even notice that she didn't follow me the 10 steps to the phone ... which she ALWAYS does ... when's the last time your dog didn't follow you?

WHEN THERE IS FRESH CAT POOP 2 FEET FROM THE DOG

I answered the phone turned around (almost puked right then and there) and called her to me. I'm walking towards her saying LEAVE IT ... NOPE, ear didn't even twitch, but she looked back and started INHALING another poop before I got there. 

I am such a failure as a dog owner LOL ... my dog prefers cat poop over me!!! AAAHHH the humiliation


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is one thing dogs do that would be very nice to get bred out of them, LOL.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Ewww... LOL! Don't feel bad, my first GSD had a thing for it, too. He used to bring the kitty box crunchies onto the carpet to eat them!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Ewwww! I guess there's one time in my life that I'm glad I don't own a cat


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Kitty chocolate is a delicacy NOT to be passed up under any circumstances!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jag said:


> He used to bring the kitty box crunchies onto the carpet to eat them!


My first dog did that.  Husband used to say he got into the Almond Roca again...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Kitty litter is Doggy - Hors d'oeuvre. 

Congratulations on your dog not being a robot. Can you just imagine what our dogs would do for us in training if we used those as a training treat??? And we pay all that money for meat or premium kibble and quality treats, and expensive chews, when freeze-dried cat droppings would be preferred. 

And there is absolutely nothing worse than getting a big slobbery kiss from your pup and realizing that he has figured out a way to imbibe in his favorite addiction. 

I so do not miss having an indoor cat.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The most disturbing thing to me is that I read this thinking "So, what's the big deal if your dog eats cat poo?" In my world, it's simply normal behavior. :crazy:

Honestly... as long as she doesn't want to come give me kisses right afterward, I let my dog clean the litterbox. I don't enjoy the job. She does. Everyone's happy.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Don't feel bad, this morning when I finished cleaning the horse corral I left an "unattended" untied bag of horse manure on the ground. Well before I could even get the garbage can out, Lakota had already snuck a meatball and took off like a bat out of you know where. She chomped away and I darted off to her, I know stupid me, she loved this game. Needless to say I did not recover the meatball.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> My first dog did that.  Husband used to say he got into the Almond Roca again...


Ummm...thanks! NEVER eating Almond Roca again!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

LOL tootsie rolls for dogs

Maybe you have a great untapped training treat. Had a friend train her dog with rabbit poo. At least that had beneficial bacteria in it.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> LOL tootsie rolls for dogs
> 
> Maybe you have a great untapped training treat. Had a friend train her dog with rabbit poo. At least that had beneficial bacteria in it.


Well if it's a high value treat........


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wonder if it has something to do with the cat litter or just the..ehhhh cat crap. 

I bought a house 1.5 years ago and my mom said the basement smelled. So she said to put cat litter with the bags open in the basement to suck up the smell. (by the way i never heard of this) I have an open mind so I did just that. 

Well when Gem came around and she started to get to explore the house a little more one day I noticed that she had dug into ALL three of the cat liter bags that were in the basement. I don't have cats. Hmmmmmmm.....maybe she just wanted to dig or was she attracted to the cat liter smell.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Kyleigh, I guess you now know what to use for that perfect recall :wild:


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

GROSS! Could you imagine if I carried freaking cat poop in my pocket!!! Thankfully, she does wonderfully everywhere else!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

LOL, tooo funny, not for you of course

The grossest thing Masi does is BRING ME, hairballs I have 4 indoor cats, and well once in awhile they'll puke up a hairball. The first time she did it I almost croaked,,she came wiggling up to me and I could tell she had something in her mouth, I said to her "whatcha got?" and her , famous for dropping stuff in my lap, dropped the hairball in my lap..Yep gag me

I don't know what's grosser if she ate them or drops them in my lap..Thank goodness it isn't an every day occurance


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When I had a indoor cat, I had a large 4-door vanity in my bathroom. I fitted a hard plastic cat door -- too small for a big GSD head to fit in, in the 4th door of the vanity. I put the litter box on the other end so the cat would have to go in their to potty. 

It worked good, kept the dogs out of the poop. 

But when I redid my bathroom, that vanity went, so no more indoor cats. Bad for the asthma anyway.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha ew! Freeze dried cat droppings.. reminds me of that coffee bean thats extracted out of an animals poop and sold at a very high cost. I sure don't want to eat something that's been through another animal.. but my dogs sure do!! I moved the litter box (it's a modcat litter box, so kitty has to jump in and it's harder for the dogs to get the poops  best 200$ ever spent on a litter box.) beside the toilet and I clean it a few times a day. Makes things sooo much more easier and I don't have to worry about stinky poopy dog breath.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, this is the first time Ky's actually seen the litterbox! I've always kept it hidden from her ... so it was a definite "treat" for her!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

UPDATE: Now that Kyleigh really knows what's in the box ... she's checking it out with a lot more interest!!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Honestly... as long as she doesn't want to come give me kisses right afterward, I let my dog clean the litterbox. I don't enjoy the job. She does. Everyone's happy.


That is by far the most disgusting thing I've ever read on this forum. BLECH!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm glad my cats are housetrained. NO litterboxes for me!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

what? your cats use the toilet? TELL ME ....


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> what? your cats use the toilet? TELL ME ....


Before you get too happy, I think they mean their cats go outside... lol


----------



## Gunthers_mom (Oct 22, 2012)

I used to have a weim and he raided the cat box. We had to take him to the vet because he was in pain. The vet told us if the dog eats enough of the litter itself, it can cause a blockage. Luckily he passed it after she assisted. :-/


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

my Doberman would never do it in front of me, but I'd come home to a happy, innocent acting dog with litter stuck to his nose!!!!


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

kiya said:


> Don't feel bad, this morning when I finished cleaning the horse corral I left an "unattended" untied bag of horse manure on the ground. Well before I could even get the garbage can out, Lakota had already snuck a meatball and took off like a bat out of you know where. She chomped away and I darted off to her, I know stupid me, she loved this game. Needless to say I did not recover the meatball.


Ha ha, meatball.!


----------



## Crimes (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh my gosh! xD 

makes me thankful that the litterbox is in the basement, where the dogs never go. (Not allowed to, never been down there, and they have no real interest.)
BUT, I have noticed him trying to sneak some of his brother's....he's stopped doing that though, thank god. HAHA


----------

